
Facebook Has Competition: MySpace Platform To Launch Next Week - brett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/09/myspace-platform-to-launch-next-week/
======
staunch
In this corner: Facebook is a pre-IPO tech company with a hacker at the helm
and Silicon Valley's finest backing him up.

And in this corner: MySpace has slick executives and a horde of Windows
developers who are stuck in LA.

Let's get ready to rumble.

------
aston
Could we call it something other than a platform? Especially since, for
average developer, you already had basically free reign on MySpace's pages?
Somebody in the comments there pointed out that Rockyou and Slide got their
_start_ on MySpace. Nothin' new...

------
cstejerean
Interesting shift for myspace. Going from randomly blocking third party
applications from profiles to opening up their platform. I wonder if the
developers that got burned in the past will trust MySpace this time.

